# Filmearth.com



## photogenre (Mar 18, 2010)

Filmearth.com, we pay for simple digital architectural/monument photographs from all over the world to our users who can register with us for free, no charge at all, we just pay for your photos.

Our prices range from $10.00 to $100.00 per landmark, it goes without saying that seasoned professional photographers would not find this service profitable with all of their equipment and overhead, but for those of you out there starting out, or photograph as a hobby it is a great service that puts real dollars in your pocket for very low overhead.

We have a list of buildings and landmarks that we need photographs of in certain cities and towns and the best thing is we PAY YOU FOR YOUR PHOTOS!

We only need like 4 megapixel photos and approx. 25 photos for each building and *we** pay you up to $100.00 for one building via Paypal/Western Union, etc.!!!!!!!*

We pay quickly and use the photos to create 3D models of signature buildings all over the world from your photos.  Search engines like 'google' collect photos annd models of places and things for free, the same places and things filmearth pays you for


----------

